

On the Blankness of Google - bensummers
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/01/19/Web-Portals

======
kennu
Am I the only one who finds those "cool" Bing background pictures very
distracting?

I think Google has it right. Users want to search so just give them the search
by default. No extra crap needed until you actively ask for it.

------
miguelpais
I think Yahoo knows it can't compete with Google in search results, so why
creating a page where the only thing you can do is experience crappy search
results and nothing else?

At least this way they're attracting a niche of people who do like a more
portal like search engine. And in some places that niche is the majority of
the population, like in Japan, where Yahoo seems to be very successful.

If the users just want a search box they have <http://search.yahoo.com/>. I
don't know if they can customize that do be the default.

So the thing "Yahoo don't quite get it" doesn't seem right to me.

------
catfish
Yahoo has turned its home page into a minefield. You can hardly move the mouse
without some huge ugly dialog popping up and interfering with your use of the
site.

I avoid the home page as much as possible at Yahoo, its a complete disaster.

------
bmj
I wonder with advent of search widgets in browsers (and the location bar as
search box in Chrome) how many users actually _go_ to bing.com or google.com?
I certainly don't.

------
stevedekorte
Why should someone whose website looks like that have an opinion on design
that anyone should listen to?

